# Imoca 60



## xact (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anybody know of a way to go sailing on an open 60?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Buy one, or become a very good sailor and be asked to crew on one.


----------



## xact (Apr 21, 2006)

can I borrow a half million ?


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

xact said:


> can I borrow a half million ?


I do not beleive this amount will cover your expenses.
If you PM me your banking info, and routing #, I will deposit
in your account the amount of $1.5M in Zimbabwean dollars.
I will only need you to wire me $10,000 in US funds to 
initiate the transaxle.


----------



## xact (Apr 21, 2006)

wait a minute thats only 4,018.22US 
I could buy a winch
somethings not right about this deal


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Where's your faith in people?*

If you can't trust the posters on this site, who can you trust?


----------



## xact (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok so if any of you followed or were interested in this thread I have an update here.
Spirit of Canada has made a press release and states that there are openings for training sails on the ECO 60 he is entering into the Velux 5 Oceans this year.
He is offering a few extended trips and also day and half day sails.
They will be offered from Halifax and various other places.
read it here: Spirit of Canada
If you want, check out 2 of his interviews on CBC and Discovery you can find these here: canadian sailor

See there is always a way.


----------



## xact (Apr 21, 2006)

The boat has been purchased, it is Great American III sailed by Rich Wilson in the last Vendee Globe.
There are still some spots left for Training with Derek Hatfield.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

paulk said:


> If you can't trust the posters on this site, who can you trust?


You can never be too careful. Tell ya what, I'll act as an escrow agent. Send me the $10,000.00 US and after the foreign currency arrives, I'll release it to the other guy... :hammer


----------

